# how to instal debian i386



## blckwlf (Apr 14, 2007)

on the debian website they offer diffrent downloads of their os debian i386 how do i download it adn instal it? on a normal windows XP computer


----------



## KJ (May 8, 2007)

Think before you post!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 9, 2007)

K, debian can run alongside xp, but if you want to use it, you need to use GRUB.  Also, wrong version,  We alwso need computer specs, AND

Do you know "what is a linux?"  / have you used linux before.  ???


----------

